# November's Tip of the Month: Water



## NikkiHorror (Nov 9, 2006)

This is a short, but a good one.

You're not supposed to drink cold water when you work out!

Drinking chilled water when you excersize makes your body work too hard.  Your body has to work to heat the water to body temperature like always, but it's especially hard for it to do when you're turbo kick boxing, jogging, or jazzer-cizing.  

So drink tepid water when you're at the gym and your body will thank you!


----------



## 8th_deadly_sin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice tip, I've never heard it before!
=]

Thanks!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 22, 2007)

never knew that! the gym where i go has a cold water tank


----------



## knoxydoll (Sep 22, 2007)

Yup, it'll just make you sweat more and defeat the purpose of drinking it.


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Feb 18, 2008)

hmm but if you are making your body work hard, won't that mean you are burning more calories?


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 18, 2008)

^^^  That's what I always thought.  Plus they tell you to drink cold water every other time so your body will burn more calories!


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 19, 2008)

It doesn't burn you more calories, because it's almost instantly turned into sweat. You don't get the hydration you need, and you risk potentially passing out or getting ill from it. But that's only when your body's heat level is elevated and you're sweating already.


----------



## val-x (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the tip!I  always drank cold water during gym classes, I'm not gonna do that anymore!


----------



## marissa762 (Sep 1, 2008)

aren't you burning more calories when you are investing energy to heat it up ?


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, cool tip! I've never heard this before.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, i've never heard this before. It does make sense.


----------



## juliaanthen (Nov 2, 2010)

I can 't thank you enough. You shared such a good and best information for health. I hope that people will really like.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 3, 2010)

I really love drinking cold water - esp. during my jazzercise classes, but I'll let my bottle sit out a bit before I go.  Thanks!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 3, 2010)

A friend of mine only drinks cold water because she says your body burns atleast 100 calories trying to warm it back up.


----------



## shimmershadow (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tip!! I have never heard this...but it makes pretty good sense. I have heard that it is good to drink iced water when you are just regularly drinking it such as at meals beacuse it burns calories...but maybe thats not true either..haha


----------

